# In Between Trip Maintenance



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

so,

I've dumped, drained water tank, low point drains. Now what do i do in between trips

1. Plug / store plugged into garage?
2. Damp rid everywhere?
3. Run AC occassionally <im in atlanta>

what good things should i do

4. Crack windows?
5. run roof vent ?

Help,

Interested in best practices


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you have vent cover's I'd leave them open. That way the inside stays at a similar temp/humidity as the outside. I do that in MI and have been sucessful. You could also damp rid and leave things closed up. As far as plugging in, go for it to keep the batts topped up (and the fridge running if you want). Otherwise disconnect the battery so it doesn't drain.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Between trips:

1. Batteries: put the batts on a charger about once every 2 - 3 weeks. Check the fluid level. Also check the charge with the hydrometer you bought for $10 at Radio Shack or Trak Auto (grin!).

2. When you say you dumped, did you dump the black tank? If so, fine, but add some water (maybe 3 -4 gallons), add Calgon (prevents sticking) and the black tank juice (I use Thetford but there are lots of good manufacturers). Run the TT around the block or some such to make sure it's well mixed. That'll keep your black tank reasonably clean and sanitary until your next trip.

3.Run a/c occasionally? Humm. Running it for a few hours only reduces the humidity for a few hours. It'll return quickly. I'd be tempted to leave the TT open to get good air circulation. Here in Baltimore we do not have the humidity problems you may have in Atlanta, so I defer to others on this one.

4. Other stuff: definitely empty the reefer and wipe down all surfaces. Turn the reefer off. Put on the tabs or whatever they're called, that keep the reefer doors from closing all the way. You definitely want to allow air to circulate.

5. Windows: yeah, I'd crack them open a little. Roof vent: same thing but make sure they cannot leak if you get a gully-whomper of a thunderstorm.

6. Turn your battery cut-off switch to "OFF". (You do have one, don't you? [grin!]) The propane detector, the stereo, and some smoke detectors draw little bits of power all the time, and in about 2 weeks, your batts will be dead.

7. Turn the propane tanks off at the valves.

I do the above when parking for 4 weeks or longer--under 4 weeks it's not necessary to do all that except you probably should isolate the batts with the cutoff switch. It's a real PITA to go out and try to run the hitch jack, only to discover that the batteries are dead.

Have fun!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

all the above. Also make sure you look under the trailer. You can check your tires and suspension for any issues. Being in a very sunny climate you should keep your tires covered. The sun will take it's toll on them. I also check my roof you never know, well you will but it's usually to late when you find a leak. Really it's checking things out from the comfort of your home. It's much easier to take care of any problems at home than on the road. One more thing, I open the awning every few days to let it dry out, seems like it always gets wet inside. Helps with any mold that might grow.

Kevin


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

One thing i try to check inbetween trips and periodically during long trips is the torque on the lug nuts. I have found that periodically the nuts will loosen during trips. I have been told that happens especially the first few times after a tire change. I think u should do it at 25, 50, 100 miles and periodically afterwards.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Things I like to do

1. Wash Bug juice off when i get back (minimum the front cap)
2. Plug it in
3. Check Tire Pressure
4. Check axle shackles
4. General inspection for anything Loose or out of the ordinary
5. I have vent covers and leave vents open pretty much 24/7


----------

